# Do you have a recipe that includes shrimp and linguine or



## SizzlininIN (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm looking for a recipe that includes shrimp and linguine or shrimp and spagetti or any other pasta. A recipe that includes garlic, butter, and olive oil would be awesome.

If you have a recipe you can share please do as I really want to try my hand at something new.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2005)

I like to take some wine and simmer it with some fresh parsley (dried will not do in this case), fresh chopped garlic.  Let it simmer and reduce then add salt and pepper and a couple cubes of butter to round out the sauce.  Add shrimp and cook JUST until done - serve over linquini or toss everything together.  

Top with some chopped Roma tomatoes or cut grape tomatoes or better yet - cut cherry/grape tomatoes in half, drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt - cook at 350° for about 20-30 minutes - just watch them - you want them to shrivel and the flavor to become concentrated and sweeter.  And top with the dried tomatoes and freshly shaved/grated Parmesan or Gruyere.

Top with more fresh parsley.  A squeeze of lemon is also good in the sauce.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmmm shrimp noodle pasta eh. i got something 

In one pot cook the noodles, while your cooking noodles

In a sauce pan you make a white sauce. Make a thin one with basil and some parsley.  

Take shrimp and stir around in corn starch paprika, white pepper 
Chop up onions and tomatoes 

In large skillet pan w/e you throw in olive oil the cooked noodles and stir around with garlic. Add in like 1 cup of white wine or 3/4 cup. Stir around with noodles, add onions and tomatoes stir around for like 4 mintues or so until union looks done translucent w/e , add in the shrimp and salt. Stir around until shrimp is done probably like 1 minute on super high fire heat the white wine should be dissolved. Stir in the white sauce quickly. Add in basil. And serve garnish with parsley


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2005)

YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!! masteraznchefjr

I think I must be brain dead rigiht now - what does w/e mean?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 8, 2005)

whatever.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have Boursin cheese over there?  It is a herb/garlic cream cheese.

If not , perhaps you could substitute something.  

Saute some chopped shallots.  Add sliced mushrooms.  Add a squirt of white wine, to taste.  Let this reduce a bit.  Add cream.  Let this reduce a bit.  Add boursin.  Stir until blended.  Add cooked shrimp.  When just warm pour over cooked pasta.

I always use tagliatelli but I can't easily locate linguine here. 

This is a quick what do I cook when I haven't planned anything meal.  It is not very healthy though, so don't make it more than once a month.

pam


----------



## pdswife (Feb 9, 2005)

Style pasta with shrimps.Greek (Makaronada me garides)  





1/4 cup olive oil, 3 cloves of garlic, 1 pound uncooked medium shrimp, peeled, deveined, 1 1/2 cups drained canned artichoke hearts, chopped, 1 1/2 cups crumbled feta cheese, 1/2 cup chopped tomatoes, 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, fresh parsley, oregano , 500 gr angel hair pasta or linguine.



Heat oil in a large pan over medium high heat. Add garlic and saute 30 seconds. Add shrimp and saute until almost cooked through, about 2 minutes. Add artichokes, feta, tomatoes, lemon juice, parsley and oregano and saute until shrimp are cooked through, about 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Meanwhile, cook pasta in large pot of boiling salted water until just tender but still firm to bite, stirring occasionally. Drain. Transfer pasta to large bowl. Add shrimp mixture to pasta and toss to coat. Add salt and pepper if needed and serve.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow great ideas guys........my mouth is watering!  Thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 9, 2005)

Here's something I'd like to try.  This is just off the top of my head, as it's kind of what I'd want after doing a pasta bar at work.

Heat a saute pan.  Add some EVOO, and heat that for just a minute.  Throw in a little garlic and chopped onions or shallots.  Saute that just until you smell the garlic, about 30 seconds.  Add the raw shrimp and cook just until they start to turn pink.  Add some Pesto sauce.  Once the sauce melts, add some linguine cooked al dente.  Roll and toss this to even coat the pasta with the sauce.  Season with salt and pepper to taste.  Plate the pasta, and garnish with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 10, 2005)

Sizz, this is the first dinner I ever made for DH when we were dating.  He still loves it!

*Angel Hair Pasta with Shrimp and basil*

¼ c light olive oil
1 (8 oz) pkg angel hair pasta
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 lb large shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 (28 oz) cans Italian-style diced tomatoes, drained
½ c dry white wine
¼ c chopped parsley
3 Tbsp chopped fresh basil
3 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese

Add 1 Tbsp olive oil to a large pot of lightly salted water and bring to a boil.  Add pasta, and cook until al dente; drain.  To keep pasta from sticking together, rinse it quickly with cold water. (I don’t do this; I just wait and cook pasta at the end, while sauce cooks.)

Heat remaining olive oil in a 10” skillet.  Cook garlic over medium heat, stirring constantly until tender, about 1minute.  Do not let the garlic burn.  Add shrimp, and continue stirring until pink, about 3-5 minutes.  Remove shrimp from the skillet and set aside.

Stir tomatoes, wine, parsley, and basil into the skillet.  Continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until liquid is reduced by half, 8-12 minutes.  Return shrimp to the skillet and continue cooking until the shrimp are heated through, 2-3 minutes.  Serve the shrimp mixture over the pasta.  Top with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 15, 2005)

PA.........sounds delicious.  I'm kind of reluctant to make the dish with wine. I tried a copy kat version of Shrimp Scampi (Red Lobster) and it included wine.....not a whole lot but it overpowered the recipe I thought.  What about heavy cream instead.  Or Chicken Broth or Something?


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 15, 2005)

You could try chicken broth, I guess, but it will affect the taste.  This recipe doesn't have a "winey" taste to it at all.  Once it's cooked for the 8-12 minutes, it's mostly cooked down and there's just a nice, full-bodied flavor to the dish.  I don't find that any one flavor overpowers another.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 15, 2005)

K...........I'll def. give it a try.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2005)

Haven't tried this one yet.  Saved it a long time ago, supposedly from a Forrest Gump? cookbook I downloaded on line.  Even if it just makes you smile, see what you think.

Mama's Shrimp Spaghetti
Recipe By: Forrest Gump
Serving Size:6
4 1/2 c water
1 1/2 lbs unpeeled med fresh shrimp
1/2 pkg vermicelli or thin spaghetti - (7-oz pkg)
1/3 c butter or margarine
1/3 c all-purpose flour
2/3 c chicken broth
2/3 c whipping cream
3/4 c shredded Swiss cheese - (3 oz)
2 1/2 tbl dry sherry
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp freshly-ground white pepper
2 tbl grated Parmesan cheese
2 tbl slivered almonds

Bring water to a boil; add shrimp, & cook 3 to 5 min or until shrimp turn pink.  Drain well; rinse w cold water.  Chill.  Peel & devein shrimp; set aside. Cook vermicelli according to dirs; drain.

Melt butter in a saucepan over low heat; stir in flour.  Cook 1 min, stirring constantly.  Gradually add broth & cream; cook over med heat, stirring constantly, until thickened. Stir in Swiss cheese, sherry, salt, & pepper.  Remove from heat; stir in shrimp & vermicelli.

Spoon mixture into a greased 2-qt casserole; sprinkle w Parmesan cheese & almonds. Bake, uncovered, at 350 ° for 20 min or until heated.  Broil 5 1/2" from heat (w electric oven door partially opened) 6 min or until browned.


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2005)

Coconut Curried Shrimp
1 lb spaghetti
2 tbl butter
2 onions -- chopped
2 garlic cloves -- minced
15 oz coconut milk -- canned
4 tsp curry powder
2 tbl lime juice
2 tbl honey
1 lb frozen shrimp -- thawed, fully cooked
2 tbl chopped fresh basil

Prepare spaghetti accord to pkg; drain. Meanwhile, melt butter in lg skillet over med heat.  Add onions & garlic, & sauté until tender. Add coconut milk, curry powder, lime juice, & honey; bring to a boil.  Add shrimp & stir until heated through. Pour over spaghetti & sprinkle w chopped basil.
********
Creamy Shrimp Curry
Forrest Gump - Serving Size 6
6 c water
2 lbs unpeeled medium-size fresh shrimp
1/2 c minced onion
1/2 c butter or margarine -- melted
1/3 c all-purpose flour
1 tbl curry powder
1 can ready to serve chicken broth - (14 1/2 oz)
1 1/2 c milk
1/2 c sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/4  tsp ground ginger
1 tsp lemon juice
Hot cooked rice
Assorted Condiments

Bring water to a boil; add shrimp, & cook 3 to 5 min or until shrimp turn pink.  Drain well; rinse w cold water.  Peel & devein shrimp; set aside.

Cook onion in butter in a lg skillet over medium-high heat, stirring constantly, until tender.  Reduce heat to low; add flour & curry powder, stirring until smooth.  Cook 1 min, stirring constantly.  Gradually add broth & milk; cook over med heat, stirring constantly, until mixture is thickened.

Stir in sugar, salt, ginger, & lemon juice.  Add shrimp, & cook until heated. Serve shrimp over rice w several of the following condiments; peanuts, sliced green onions, raisins, toasted coconut, & bacon pieces.


----------



## abjcooking (Mar 2, 2005)

Shrimp with Cilantro Pesto Cream Sauce

Pesto
1 bunch fresh cilantro
1 1/2 t. garlic, minced
1/4 cup raw pumpkin seeds
1/8 t. ground black pepper
1/4 cup freshly grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup olive oil

Shrimp
24 large shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 T. olive oil

Pesto Cream Sauce
1 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup white wine
3 T. prepared Pesto
1 T. cornstarch
1 T. cold water
salt and pepper to taste

Prepare Pesto.  Wash cilantro and remove stems.  In blender or processor chop pumpkin seeds.  Add cilantro, garlic, pepper and parmesan.  Blend until smooth and add the oil slowly to mixture.  Set aside.  For shrimp, heat 2 T. oil and saute shrimp until pink.  Remove from the pan and keep warm.  Deglaze the pan with the white wine.  Add the 3 T. pesto and the heavy cream.  Mix together the cold water and cornstarch until blended.  If cream and pesto are heated thoroughly add a small amount of the cornstarch mixture.  Stir until thickened, add slowly to get desired consistency.  You may not need entire amount.  Add the shrimp back to the sauce and warm thoroughly.  Season with salt and pepper.  Serve over noodles.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 17, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Sizz, this is the first dinner I ever made for DH when we were dating. He still loves it!
> 
> *Angel Hair Pasta with Shrimp and basil*
> 
> ...


 
PA, this recipe sounds awesome.  copying and pasting!!  Thanks, SC


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2005)

OK then. I am now totally craving Shrimp Pasta dishes and it is 8:20 in the morning. Thanks for posting all of these you guys, they look amazing.


----------

